# Couple of GZK (China)



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Middle one is my DIY fish clone with simpleshot hunting band set up for compare

upper 2 are alum.

2 RH are quick attch topslot style which is similar to Roger style.

2 LH are Chinese called buck teeth (Name after buck teeth Thai guy who defeat Chinese catty shooter in Japan TV show ) unique features " Around the fork " style attachment










GZK said come with powerful band set -- I guess -- Tex's latex.










quick attach slot catty










slot is in fornt not on top --- Thus Chinese call it NO Tie OTT style










Nice wood working



















Here come buckteeh catty with around the fork attachment

legendary Chinese catty shooter deng Fei Hu

who also prefer this attachment method on his shooter










Close view to the fork end, I was wondering how could this be done because looks so tight and clean










GZK made a video show how to it done, pre-tie the fork end, and using a tie stripe loop trough the tie end and force the opening to the fork tip end cap (mushroom), you may secure it with small rubber loop - something like to tie girl;s hair.










Alum. model










close view of fork tip


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A lot of good slingshots you order from GZK, the wood shooters are so nice, enjoy your order, happy testing :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

his stuff looks good hope he stays around.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice! Looks good!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Do you have a link to the video?


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Do you have a link to the video?






 Deng Fei Hu catty vs remote control boat





 Thai guy vs Chinese Chen

http://i.youku.com/u/UMzgzNDU0MzA0 GZK' Channel


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry. I was referring to the video you mentioned.

Quote:

GZK made a video show how to it done, pre-tie the fork end, and using a tie stripe loop trough the tie end and force the opening to the fork tip end cap (mushroom), you may secure it with small rubber loop - something like to tie girl;s hair.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Sorry. I was referring to the video you mentioned.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> GZK made a video show how to it done, pre-tie the fork end, and using a tie stripe loop trough the tie end and force the opening to the fork tip end cap (mushroom), you may secure it with small rubber loop - something like to tie girl;s hair.


http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTM4ODExNTYw.html here arounf 25:00

after hundred buttfly shooting the pouch end began to tear , this set by GZK was light target set up, the band and pouch were really tiny.

Due to it's small fork tip size, it has good aim and less chance to have fork hit, it's fast and shoot straight.










I made one band set using .030 natural latex similar to Tex' light, I can tie the end as good as GZK because of it size


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Haha,wish you a nice experience of slingshots. If you have any question, welcome to exchange with me! I'm GZK~


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Just curious - what's the price of the slingshots?


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

stej said:


> Just curious - what's the price of the slingshots?


pm GZK


----------

